# Lyft Multitasking



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

We all know that Lyft is notorious for giving us long pick ups, and that they don't pay a long distance pick up fee like Uber. Yesterday the 3rd trip of my $15 streak was 22 minutes and 17 miles away. Really, Lyft?! So I start heading there, but I get an idea. I check Uber, and magically it is surging right where I'm at. So I turn it on and set the destination filter towards the Lyft pick up. I got a trip immediately, and ended up doing a whole Uber trip while traveling towards my Lyft pick up. Yeah that made the Lyft passenger wait probably 10 minutes extra, but if they cancelled it wouldn't have affected my streak, so who cares?


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

That is farging brilliant! 

I give you a like, and tip my cap to your ingenuity!

[NG]Owner


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> We all know that Lyft is notorious for giving us long pick ups, and that they don't pay a long distance pick up fee like Uber. Yesterday the 3rd trip of my $15 streak was 22 minutes and 17 miles away. Really, Lyft?! So I start heading there, but I get an idea. I check Uber, and magically it is surging right where I'm at. So I turn it on and set the destination filter towards the Lyft pick up. I got a trip immediately, and ended up doing a whole Uber trip while traveling towards my Lyft pick up. Yeah that made the Lyft passenger wait probably 10 minutes extra, but if they cancelled it wouldn't have affected my streak, so who cares?


 Lyft started paying long-distance pickups in my Market. I don't think there's anything in writing as far as the calculations to the long-distance pick up fees and they certainly didn't make a big announcement. So you might want to double check your Market. 

Lyft doesn't cancel your ride if you fall outside the five minute window? They do that crap here. If you fall outside of the five-minute window of the estimated pickup time oh, they will straight-up cancel the ride count it towards your acceptance rate and cancellation rate. Which I assume would affect your streak but maybe not


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Lyft started paying long-distance pickups in my Market. I don't think there's anything in writing as far as the calculations to the long-distance pick up fees and they certainly didn't make a big announcement. So you might want to double check your Market.
> 
> Lyft doesn't cancel your ride if you fall outside the five minute window? They do that crap here. If you fall outside of the five-minute window of the estimated pickup time oh, they will straight-up cancel the ride count it towards your acceptance rate and cancellation rate. Which I assume would affect your streak but maybe not


From my experience recently if I just drive in the opposite direction from the pickup, I will either get reassigned a different trip by Lyft, or eventually the passenger will cancel and then I'll get another trip. Either way it hasn't affected my streak. In this case the passenger never cancelled, she just waited. Passengers in that area have a hard time getting picked up because it's a more rural area, so they tend to just wait it out


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This is worth considering. Thank you, Original Poster, for the update. File under: Why did I not think of that?

Good suggestion; will try it and report back to the membership.


----------



## Intripic (Jun 17, 2021)

Atom guy said:


> We all know that Lyft is notorious for giving us long pick ups, and that they don't pay a long distance pick up fee like Uber. Yesterday the 3rd trip of my $15 streak was 22 minutes and 17 miles away. Really, Lyft?! So I start heading there, but I get an idea. I check Uber, and magically it is surging right where I'm at. So I turn it on and set the destination filter towards the Lyft pick up. I got a trip immediately, and ended up doing a whole Uber trip while traveling towards my Lyft pick up. Yeah that made the Lyft passenger wait probably 10 minutes extra, but if they cancelled it wouldn't have affected my streak, so who cares?


Nice one. Can only use that twice a day though ...


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Atom guy said:


> We all know that Lyft is notorious for giving us long pick ups, and that they don't pay a long distance pick up fee like Uber. Yesterday the 3rd trip of my $15 streak was 22 minutes and 17 miles away. Really, Lyft?! So I start heading there, but I get an idea. I check Uber, and magically it is surging right where I'm at. So I turn it on and set the destination filter towards the Lyft pick up. I got a trip immediately, and ended up doing a whole Uber trip while traveling towards my Lyft pick up. Yeah that made the Lyft passenger wait probably 10 minutes extra, but if they cancelled it wouldn't have affected my streak, so who cares?


Wow, I thought I had all the tricks but this one is brilliant. I’ll use it from now on.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

17 miles to pick up ? Are you guys flipping crazy ? Or that hard up ? I won't drive further than 5 minutes.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> Lyft started paying long-distance pickups in my Market. I don't think there's anything in writing as far as the calculations to the long-distance pick up fees and they certainly didn't make a big announcement. So you might want to double check your Market.
> 
> Lyft doesn't cancel your ride if you fall outside the five minute window? They do that crap here. If you fall outside of the five-minute window of the estimated pickup time oh, they will straight-up cancel the ride count it towards your acceptance rate and cancellation rate. Which I assume would affect your streak but maybe not


They don't cancel it but if LYFT find the driver is closer.

They will CANCEL the ride for currently driver and best case , they will replace a closer passenger.
But most of time Lyft driver see "Passenger Cancel" is actually Lyft system canceled the ride and found the passenger another closer driver.

Lyft doesn't care about driver's gas and time while picking up long distance and shit


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I was able to get this to work once maybe a year ago. It's certainly worth a try just for the fun of it but it's hot or miss as to whether it works. 
Two problem I run into when I try. First, as people mentioned Lyft might charge you with cancelation for being too far behind the eta. That would break your streak. Second, the Uber df sucks. It could just as easily take you further away or get you a 10 minute trip that only gets you a minute closer. 

Probably a better bet to try this with eats because you can see where you are going and will end up but either way, it's luck if it works.


----------

